# GUANGZHOU | Country Garden Center | 240m | 54 fl | 150m | 47 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Country Garden Center

The project includes a 240-meter complex and a 150-meter residential building. The 240-meter class A office building is the first commercial high-rise building in Licheng that exceeds 200 meters.

The maximum appearance of the Country Garden Center uses the combination of aluminum plate dry hanging + double-layer insulating glass. The aluminum plate costs up to 7 times the facade of the real stone paint. The surface of the aluminum plate is sprayed with fluorocarbon, which greatly improves the performance of anti-oxidation and anti-acid. It is safe and not easy to fall off. In addition, the outer facade of the glass curtain wall adopts double-layer hollow glass with a maximum single width of 4 square meters, which improves the sound insulation effect and safety, and further improves the heat insulation and cooling performance of the building.






碧桂园全新城市综合体项目，碧桂园中心亮相增城


碧桂园全新城市综合体项目，碧桂园中心亮相增城,




dy.163.com










城市中轴之上，有高度的理想生活


城市中轴之上，有高度的理想生活随着城市的不断发展进步，城市中轴土地的价值日益突出。放眼全球高端建筑，只有立足城市价值高地，才能在时代洗礼中成就经典。建筑可以被模仿，但地段永远不可复制。只有傲立于城市…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com





render











progress


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by yuedumi from gaoloumi 

2020-10-25


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/qhwGOh4fUPXeugLqwoOcmw



main structure completed


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Apartment interior design of CGC


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project will have a upscale hotel inside : Double Tree by Hilton (upscale hotel)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-09 by 大家姐


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-27


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-02 by chuenglaps


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, @zwamborn, @kenamour, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-20 by 风中的仙人掌


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Twopsy, does this building have helipad?


----------

